# Toys for pygmy goats



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I have 2 Pygmy goats and I need idea on toys please all I have is some big logs at mo


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a big dirt pile as well as a tractor trailer tire buried upright, half in the ground...they jump on it as well as go through the center of it to scratch themselves....childrens playschool type outdoor toys work great too.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

make a toy out of string threaded through little blocks of wood alternated with carrots. apply molasses and hang in such a way that it is higher than their heads and swings around....


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We got a Tykes sliding board from Free Cycle, some old tires, Bean Bag Chairs and a papasan chair that used to belong to the cat.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

we just built a small bridge and ramp for them to go up and down...anything for them to jump on they love!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

You know those spools that Lowe's puts wire on? The huge ones? Take one of those and set it upright and put a piece of plywood on top of it. They love climbing on it.


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

I got a big wooden spool for wire for them a a old sea boy they should like them :thumb:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to have a lawn chair out for them, one of them loves to jump on it and will knock it down every onece in a while,lol, so make sure it's stable


----------

